# finkcommander + gimp j'y arrive pas ...



## iso1702 (19 Juin 2003)

Salut !

J'ai trouvé sur ce forum tout un tas d'explications pour faire fonctionner des logiciels opensource sur mon iMac ... j'ai suivi pas à pas le tutoriel qui était conseillé dans une discussion &gt;  macbooster 

j'ai du virer le dossier /sw qui était sur mon disque dur (à cause de virex ?) et viré Virex 7 avant.
J'ai suivi le tutoriel à la lettre (install des softs etc) Puis je lance FinkCommander je fais ce qui est dit sur le tuto puis quand je fait install binary pour gimp ...

au début tout semble bien se dérouler puis après il y a un message d'erreur et je fais de nouveau "install binary"


*0 packages upgraded, 31 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0  not upgraded.
Need to get 0B/16.6MB of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n]* 
on me demande de répondre ce que je fait (soit en faisant accept default response soit en tapant Y)
puis il y a plein d'autres messages suite à cette action dont la dernière ligne est la suivante :

*E: Sub-process /sw/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)*
bref je suis un peu largué car je ne trouve pas sur le site de   fink dans leur faq ni rien

je ne parviens pas à télécharger grâce à FinkCommander et à installer gimp.

J'ai essayé avec Abiword pour voir et c'est pareil ...

je suis un peu largué moi qui pensait que l'opensource sur Mac c'était simple.

merci de votre aide ... que dois-je faire ..???!!


----------



## vnsullivan (19 Juin 2003)

Bonjour,

Faudrait que tu nous envoies un copier/coller complet du message d'erreur, et pas simplement la ligne "error code (1)".
Après on verra.

vn


----------



## iso1702 (19 Juin 2003)

<font color="blue"> Salut et merci

je recommence tout cela dans l'aprèm et je reviens vers vous.

à +  </font>


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (19 Juin 2003)

Il m'est arrivé la même chose, et je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre solution que d'installer avec les sources (en compilant en local), ce qui est très long...


----------



## maousse (19 Juin 2003)

Salut !

Quelquechose qui pourrait être à l'origine de tes problèmes (ma faute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), c'est que le tuto n'est plus vraiment à jour (le site est *un peu* à l'abandon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), et donc si tu installes les versions indiquées là-bas, ça ne fonctionne pas du premier coup.

Puisque tu en es au début de l'installation, va chercher le package à jour sur cette page :
http://fink.sourceforge.net/download/index.php
et télécharges la version 0.5.2, elle contient à la fois fink et finkcommander dans leurs versions les plus récentes.

Désolé des problèmes suite à la non mise à jour, je vais voir ce que je peux faire, tu ne dois pas être le premier en plus


----------



## iso1702 (20 Juin 2003)

Bon je m'y remet j'ai tout enlevé (j'ai viré /sw grâce au terminal etc...)

Pour le tuto j'avais trouvé les versions mises à jour de Fink sans problème car le lien dans le tutoriel est bon, il mène à la page des downloads et on y propose la plus récente, la seule chose qui n'est pas identique c'est que sur le site de Fink il propose de taper dans le terminal  *open a new Terminal.app window and type "pico .cshrc". A text editor will pop up. Enter this line: 
source /sw/bin/init.csh

 and then hit return. To get out of the editor, press control-O, return, control-X.

Some users may may need to modify some more files.  Run the following command:

ls -a ~

if files called .login or .tcshrc are among those listed, you'll need to do some more editing.  Consult the relevant page of the Fink Users Guide.* je vais faire ce qu'ils disent....

Puis il n'y a plus dans Fink Commander de bouton "update" mais  un bouton update CVS quelque chose.

Pour dire que le tutoriel n'a pas besoin d'une grande mise à jour &gt;&gt;&gt; il est bien fait et fort utile 

D'ailleurs mon terminal quand je le lance me dit  *Last login: Thu Jun 19 14:59:27 on ttyp3
Welcome to Darwin!
/sw/bin/init.csh: No such file or directory.* 

Je dois tout réinstaller (x11 etc...) et j'essaie de nouveau.

à +


----------



## iso1702 (20 Juin 2003)

Bon j'arrive à Fink Commander je cherche system-xfree86	 	4.2-11	4.2-11	x11-system	Placeholder package for manually installed XFree86

je fais "selfupdate CVS" et voilà ce que j'obtiens.
*
The selfupdate function can track point releases or it can set up your Fink
installation to update package descriptions from CVS. Updating from CVS has
the advantage that it is more up to date than the last point release. On the
other hand, the point release may be more mature or have less bugs.
Nevertheless, CVS is recommended. Do you want to set up direct CVS updating?
[Y/n] 

Fink has the capability to run the CVS commands as a normal user. That has
some advantages - it uses that user's CVS settings files and allows the
package descriptions to be edited and updated without becoming root. Please
specify the user login name that should be used: [root] 

For Fink developers only: Enter your SourceForge login name to set up full
CVS access. Other users, just press return to set up anonymous read-only
access. [anonymous] 

mkdir -p /sw/fink.tmp
Checking to see if we can use hard links to merge the existing tree. Please
ignore errors on the next few lines.
touch /sw/fink/README; ln /sw/fink/README /sw/fink.tmp/README
Now logging into the CVS server. When CVS asks you for a password, just press
return (i.e. the password is empty).
cvs -dserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/fink login
(Logging in to anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net)
CVS password: 

cvs [login aborted]: recv() from server cvs.sourceforge.net: Connection reset by peer
### execution of cvs failed, exit code 1
Failed: Logging into the CVS server for anonymous read-only access failed.* 

En fait je n'arrive pas à faire comprendre à Fink que je possède X11 dans l'ordi. On dirait que je ne passe pas cette étape.

je fais par exemple "binary &gt; update description" et voilà le message
*Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.2/release/main Packages
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.2/release/main Release
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.2/release/crypto Packages
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.2/release/crypto Release
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.2/current/main Packages
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.2/current/main Release
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.2/current/crypto Packages
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.2/current/crypto Release
Reading Package Lists...
Building Dependency Tree...* 

la barre d'état de Fink Commander dit "done" mais ...

je dois laisser l'ori et reviens + tard.


----------



## Yanqing (20 Juin 2003)

J'ai eu sensiblement les mêmes prob avec le tuto dont tu parles. J'ai pû par contre tt installé sans souci avec celui-ci : 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/macdepanne/pages/mac_os_x/10_2_6/ressources/frame_10_2_6.html

A+


----------



## iso1702 (20 Juin 2003)

Bon   je viens d'essayer et depuis le terminal je n'ai cons aucun problèe à dire à Fink que j'ai X11 mais lors du dernier téléchargment de gimp arghhhhhhhhh &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;

*Get:30 http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.2/release/main gimp 1.2.3-11 [3485kB]
Fetched 16.6MB in 18m23s (15.0kB/s)
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/aalib-shlibs_1.4rc5-2_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/aalib-bin_1.4rc5-2_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/aalib_1.4rc5-2_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/audiofile-shlibs_0.2.3-4_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/dlcompat-shlibs_20021117-1_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/dlcompat_20021117-1_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/esound-common_0.2.28-1_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/esound-shlibs_0.2.28-1_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/esound-bin_0.2.28-1_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/libpng3-shlibs_1.2.5-4_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/glib-shlibs_1.2.10-8_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/gtk+-data_1.2.10-13_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/gtk+-shlibs_1.2.10-13_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/libjpeg-shlibs_6b-6_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/libjpeg-bin_6b-6_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/libtiff-shlibs_3.5.7-7_darwin-powerpc.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
Errors were encountered while processing:
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/aalib-shlibs_1.4rc5-2_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/aalib-bin_1.4rc5-2_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/aalib_1.4rc5-2_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/audiofile-shlibs_0.2.3-4_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/dlcompat-shlibs_20021117-1_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/dlcompat_20021117-1_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/esound-common_0.2.28-1_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/esound-shlibs_0.2.28-1_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/esound-bin_0.2.28-1_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/libpng3-shlibs_1.2.5-4_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/glib-shlibs_1.2.10-8_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/gtk+-data_1.2.10-13_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/gtk+-shlibs_1.2.10-13_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/libjpeg-shlibs_6b-6_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/libjpeg-bin_6b-6_darwin-powerpc.deb
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/libtiff-shlibs_3.5.7-7_darwin-powerpc.deb
E: Sub-process /sw/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)* 

j'ai tout copier coller le message avec la dernière ligne du dl....






Je ré-essaye et vous tiens au courant de la suite des aventures d'un mac user dans le monde merveilleux de l'Unix ....

merci


----------



## Yanqing (20 Juin 2003)

Essaye quand même de lancer l'appli. J'ai eu des messages d'erreur lors de l'install de Gimp et de Gnumeric mais ça ne les empêche pas de fctner...


----------



## maousse (20 Juin 2003)

Bon, reprenons du début, on va refaire ça en quelques minutes (ici sans finkcommander) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ce qui est entre guillemets est à taper, sans les guillemets, dans le terminal suivi de la touche entrée)

<ul type="square">[*] installer le package X11 et X11 SDK dispo sur le site apple
[*] installer le package de fink.
[*] ensuite, il faut personnaliser ton environnement :

- nouvelle fenêtre de terminal
- "pico .tcshrc"
- ajouter "source /sw/bin/init.csh" (sans les guillemets)
- ctrl-x , y, entrée pour enregistrer les modifs sur .tcshrc dans pico

[*] "fink --version" te donne la version de fink installée (juste pour info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
ça donne :
maousse% fink --version
Package manager version: 0.12.1
Distribution version: 0.5.2

[*] faire reconnaitre à fink que X11 est installé :

"sudo apt-get install system-xfree86"
ça répond :
Valid Apple X11 detected.  Thank you, have a nice day.

[*] mettre à jour la liste des packages dispo :

"sudo apt-get update"

[*] installer gimp :

"sudo apt-get install gimp"

il est demandé à la fin du dépaquetage de taper entrée, et c'est tout bon 
[/list]

Tu peux alors lancer gimp depuis le xterm (tape simplement "gimp" dans le xterm) après avoir lancé X11.app ou, en personnalisant le menu de X11.


(selfupdate -cvs, n'est plus vraiment utile aujourd'hui, si tu installes à partit d'un package de fink à jour, c'est inutile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


(j'ai fait tout ça avec les devs tools installés. A priori, pour gimp, pas besoin, mais on ne sait jamais... )


----------



## iso1702 (20 Juin 2003)

Ca y est je viens de suivre les indics de Maousse &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; fait je viens de lancer Gimp !!!! étonnant  !!! Je ne sais pas quoi penser 

En fait c'est fink commander qui n'est pas au point ou quoi ? car dans le terminal ça a l'air de fonctionner mieux ;

je vais explorer gimp (je suppose qu'on peux brancher un scan ; je cherche ;-)

ah si !! mon X11 a affiché un message dans sa fenêtre !!

Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

????

Sinon merci pour tous les conseils !!!


----------



## maousse (20 Juin 2003)

iso1702 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
> 
> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
> ...


ça c'est pas grave, c'est à cause d'une variable de langage qui amène ce message d'erreur, sans conséquence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(je ne me suis jamais servi vraiment de finkcommander, je peux pas vriament t'apporter d'expérience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macmarco (25 Juin 2003)

Peace and Love ze smilie a dit:
			
		

> * Il m'est arrivé la même chose, et je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre solution que d'installer avec les sources (en compilant en local), ce qui est très long...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu pourrais expliquer comment tu as fait ?
Parce que moi j'ai ce problème là :
Compiling contrib/mmap.cc to /sw/src/apt-0.5.4-11/apt-0.5.4/obj/apt-pkg/mmap.opic
Compiling contrib/error.cc to /sw/src/apt-0.5.4-11/apt-0.5.4/obj/apt-pkg/error.opic
Compiling contrib/strutl.cc to /sw/src/apt-0.5.4-11/apt-0.5.4/obj/apt-pkg/strutl.opic
contrib/strutl.cc: In function `bool StrToTime(basic_string&lt;char,string_char_traits&lt;char&gt;,__default_alloc_template&lt;false,0&gt; &gt;, time_t &amp':
contrib/strutl.cc:774: implicit declaration of function `int timegm(...)'
make[2]: *** [/sw/src/apt-0.5.4-11/apt-0.5.4/obj/apt-pkg/strutl.opic] Error 1
make[1]: *** [all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
### execution of  failed, exit code 2
Failed: compiling apt-0.5.4-11 failed

Ca m'énerve, je ne peux pas mettre à jour Gimp, entre autres...


----------

